# canister filter recommendation 75G tank



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in the planning stages for my first planted tank. I've had reef tanks for ages, but have always wanted to do a planted tank.

I'm going with a 75G tank with dual T5HO lighting.

The one area that I could really use recommendations for is filtration. With the tank size, I want to do a canister filter rather than a HOB setup, but I cannot decide which one to go with.

The Eheim's seem to be "ol' reliable", standard design that's well tested. I'd go with the Classic 2215 if I get one.

The other one under serious consideration is the Rena XP2. The concern I have there is that I'm not impressed with the design on their HOB units (My girlfriends freshwater tank has one.)

Also a possibility is the Fluval 406 (it looks like I'm just over the size recommendation for the 306).

Anybody with experience with any of these, I'd love to get your opinion.

I'm looking for reliability, functionality and ease of use. I'm not as concerned with the replacement filter costs. I'm quite willing to pay more annually for something that's easier to deal with and works better.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I have an Eheim classic 2215 and would not recommend it for anything over 30 gallons. It's a great filter, but the turnover rate is just too low for planted tanks that are 3' or more in length. Maybe an Eheim classic 2217 as that one is rated with a higher pump, but I am just speculating there. Sticking with the Eheims, I would go with one of the Ultra series canister filters. Yes, Eheims are more expensive, but (1) they're supper quite and (2) they have amazing support, even if you buy them used off eBay. I have no experience with any other brands...


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I've a eheim pro 3 on a 75 and augment circulation as it is loaded with plants


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Which pro 3 ?

The 2073 is 100 more gph than the 2215, the 2075 is more than double the 2215's flow rate


----------



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

The xp2 would not be large enough. I'm running and xp3 on my 55. Had an xp2 on it but it sucked for what I needed it to do. Great filter if you get the right size

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Always go one size up on the filter.

+1 for Eheim


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

The larger eheims dont appear to be highly thought of in product reviews. Hat about Fluval? Would the 406 be enough or would I need to go with the fx5


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the 406 would be adequate.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

EHEIM Pro 3 Model 2028 
bought to replace a 2217 in a 75 gal


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My 2028 is only a ProII


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a fan of Eheim filters due to reliability and quality. I agree with JeffyFunk that 2215 will be under power for 75G tank as I've found it it's under power in my 50G tank. Try 2217 instead. I use 2217 in 50G tank now. I have a friend who even use 2 units of 2217 in a 50G tank but I think it's overkill.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

OK... looks like either an Eheim classing 2217 or the Fluval 406. 

The online reviews of the Eheim classics vs the pro series are like night and day. The pro 3's especially do not have high marks compared to the classic line.

Amazon has both for decent (and similar) prices.

If I do get the 2217, I'll probably get a powerhead to increase the tanks flow.

Going to keep googling, but it does appear that I'm down to these two.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope I dont toss things up too much for ya, but I have the Eheim Pro3 2075, Classic 2217, and a SunSun hw-304b. If I were to do it over again, Id buy all sunsuns and save myself the cash for something else. That sunsun is rated at 525gph, has a built in UV sterilizer, and is just as quiet as my ehiems. I used to own a Fluval 405 and wasnt really impressed what-so-ever. Flow seemed lower then what I thought it should be, and was the hardest of all of them to prime.

Take this for what its worth. Just trying to save you a little money and say that I am VERY impressed with the SunSun. Plus it has a built in surface skimmer for that oil slick on the water surface.


----------



## debisbooked (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a 75g and use two xp3's. Why? Because someone said you can never have too much filtration and (2) if one goes bonkers I have the other one running. I used to have an eheim canister on this tank but I found changing the media rather challenging (dealing in percentages of medium is not my forte). I like the baskets on the xp - I no longer have to guess -each basket holds a different medium. 

Please, eheim-lovers- do not rise up and curse me. I've been through that before..."to each his own" I say!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Seems the Pro3 has not been up to the Eheim name. Even the large LFS in my town says they're not as good as the Classic series and ProII models.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I cant complain about my Pro3 at all really other then the price tag that came along with it. The new sunsun I have is more like the 2080 model rather then 2075 so they cant be compared. The ehiem is easier to clean the prefilter since it is on top Vs the bottom basket. 

I just dont feel the extra price is worth it personally.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I want to thank everyone that's offered up opinions and recommendations. You've all saved me from getting a filter way too small for the tank. It'll be another couple of days before I get the filter (while the tank I bought was ready to go, the stand had to be ordered. It'll take a week or so to arrive at my LFS), but I'm almost sure I'm going to go with the Fluval 406. If the Eheim pro3's were more highly regarded, I'd spend the $$$, but they just dont have the reputation of the classics. The Fluval (thus far at least) seems to have an excellent reputation as being a substantial improvement over the already decent 405.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Filter arrived today. I went with the Fluval 406.

Next question: Can somebody walk me through what media I need/want in it.

Factor in the following:

1) brand new tank
2) will have fish
3) plants will be small/sparse initially as they start to grow.
4) Lighting: 3x54W, pressurized CO2.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

What sort of scape do you have on your mind? Iwagumi? Jungle? Dutch style? Island?...the list goes on


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm more winging it than going for a particular style, but it'll be a cross between jungle style and dutch style (looking for some of the color of dutch but the freeform/wild of jungle.

Though I do also want to try to get a "carpet" going along the bottom like the Iwagumi rock tanks tend to have.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Since you mentioned jungle and carpet, Echinodorus tenellus or Helianthium tenellum comes to my mind. It is the easiest carpet plants to keep and it will eventually cover the tank making it looks like a jungle.

If you like red plants to meet Dutch style criteria, Ludwigia repens is my top choice because with sufficient light, it will turn red easily. It's an easy background plants to grow.

With 75G tank, you have a wide selection of fishes. It all depends on your preference. I suggest you start google for fish profiles to identify what you like and list them down here for some feedback. Try to avoid Noah Ark's tank by having too many species because your tank will not look very natural.

I personally like a large group of small tetras, barbs or pencilfish. When the tank is well established and the plants are well rooted, you may introduce some bottom dwellers (cories, kuhli loach, etc) or algae eaters (such as ottos)


----------



## debisbooked (Apr 7, 2006)

t-rex said:


> The xp2 would not be large enough. I'm running and xp3 on my 55. Had an xp2 on it but it sucked for what I needed it to do. Great filter if you get the right size
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk


I believe you can never have 'enough.' I have two xp3's on my planted 75g.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

@totziens

My goal is to have primarily a discus tank, but I also plan to have at least one small schooling fish in decent quantities (such as tetras).


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

You'll need something that do not fit into the mouth of discus then. Otherwise, you'll have expensive fish food for discus..hahaha

I think something the size of lemon tetra, flame tetra, black phantom tetra, head & tail light tetra, etc should be fine.


----------

